# Filipino sisig



## kevinvilla (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm doing a Filipino dinner in a few days, and I want to make sisig. I don't have access to pig's heads or hearts/kidneys, so I was wondering if there was a more available cut of meat I could use instead. I've done it before with roasted pig belly, but I won't have time to fully roast a pig belly for this dinner.

Do you think I could boil pork shoulder/pork butt, mince it, then deep fry it? Should I even bother to boil it? Would the texture be anywhere near similar?


----------



## kevinvilla (Dec 7, 2005)

new tactic: I'm going to try to make the dish using pork belly or some cut of pork with the skin still attached.

new question: How do I cook pork skin to make it crispy? I'm planning on getting a whole cut and slicing off the skin layer, then baking or broiling it somehow to turn it hard and crispy, like chicharron (cracklings). I want to get this done in about an hour. Is it possible? What's the best way to do it?


----------

